# LHD Portugese reg car wanted



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

We are moving to Central Portugal next month,can anyone recommend a used car company in the Penela/Lousa region,or if any expat moving back home and leaving a car and wanting to sell?


PM me if you would prefer.


David


----------

